# Mileage blockers ????!!!!



## paszczaqp

I'm viewing couple of BMW F34's this week and as always want to be prepared. I had bought several cars before so I know what to look out for but one...

Is there any way to check if car's mileage was corrected apart from taking it to the dealer and checking mileage history?

I just came across one of these Mileage Blockers and to be honest I'm quite shocked

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183800869192

Can this be detected, checked, prevented?


----------



## a-gujjar

that looks pretty legit, but there are people who change mileage in every country and region
I know here in Toronto Canada , there is guy who can do it probably for that price, and he can change the kilometers, legit too
his number is 647 *831 *3453


----------



## RabbleRouser

You two "new" members @a-gujjar & @paszczaqp should get yourselves
some shells and Grift over to the tourist boardwalk


----------

